# H21 losing "whole home DVR" connection constantly



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

I haven't had many issues with whole home DVR since having it installed over a year ago. But my H21 in the master bedroom keeps losing connection on a daily basis. Every time I do a reset, it reconnects fine and the entire list of saved shows appears and they play fine. Then the next day I turn the TV back on, press "list" on the remote and none of our saved shows are there. Instead I get a "to do list". So I do a reset and the network reconnects. 
So what could be the problem? This has been going on for about a week or so now and like I said, happens every day. Something going faulty? We've had this DVR for a few years now.
Any advice?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Need more info ....


What model HD DVR and HD Receivers do you have? Look for labels on rear panel or behind front panel access card door.
How are your HD DVRs/Receivers networked together?
Who installed your WHDVR equipment? When?
Have you always had this problem?
If you go to the source (server) DVR, can you play that show fine there?


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

It's an H21-200.
DirecTV installed it about 16 months ago.
Can play source program fine from DVR it was recorded on.
Tested network connection on problem DVR and network is fine. But under whole home DVR menu, it indicates no networked DVRs found.

Problem started happening about a week ago and occurs daily.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

1. Power down each of your receivers (use the menu to perform a reset and when the receivers power off, unplug them right before they power back on).
2. Unplug your SWM PI
3. Unplug your router
4. Wait 30 seconds
5. Plug in your router
6. Wait 30 seconds after it completely starts up
7. Plug in the SWM PI
8. Wait 30 seconds
9. Plug in your DVR
10. Wait for it to completely power up
11. Plug in your H21 receiver

Let us know if that works. If not, we'll try something else.

- Merg


----------



## deanandmaria (Feb 28, 2012)

This happened to me and it ended up being a router problem. Something to do with the lease on the ip addresses. I was able to solve it by dedicating a specific IP address to the receiver and it's worked flawlessly ever since.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> It's an H21-200.
> DirecTV installed it about 16 months ago.
> Can play source program fine from DVR it was recorded on.
> Tested network connection on problem DVR and network is fine. But under whole home DVR menu, it indicates no networked DVRs found.
> ...


It's normal for it to say no networked DVRs found on your HD-DVR if you only have one HD-DVR in your network (it does not count itself in your networked DVRs).
What is your HD-DVR? If it's an HR24 do you have an ethernet port in it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

deanandmaria said:


> This happened to me and it ended up being a router problem. Something to do with the lease on the ip addresses. I was able to solve it by dedicating a specific IP address to the receiver and it's worked flawlessly ever since.


If my above steps didn't resolve the issue, that would be my next suggestion...

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/175999-multiroom-viewing-connection-issues-faq/

- Merg


----------

